# how to choose the best ENT doctor



## momarabi (Dec 20, 2012)

My age is 38 and I snore BIG TIME!!

I need to fix my issue by choosing the best snoring ENT doctor in Dubai. I found that there is a sleeping center in American hospital, unfortunately, my insurance doesn't cover AH. I went through the expat forums in Dubai and i came up with these highly recommended doctors:

1) Dr. Marc Muller ( THE ENT CLINIC)
2) Dr. John McEwan (Sohar Clinic)
3) Dr. Shmidt (Healthbay Clinic)

I don't know based on what i should choose which one of these doctors is the best.

Kindly, help me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

See a* good* GP and ask them to refer you. Many insurers require a GP referral anyway.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

My son has had serious probs with adenoids and tonsils and Used Dr Schmidt....can thoroughly recommend.


----------



## Melo_88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Personally, I would recommend Dr. Marc, he is very experienced in this field. I believe you can easily contact him or book an appointment through DoctorUna


----------

